# ich bin auch hier!



## Harry1 (17 Nov. 2008)

hallo zusammen 

ich bin harry eins und bin neu bei euch hier und hoffe das man hier viel spass haben kann.

verschieden kennen mich bestimmt schon


----------



## gonzales (17 Nov. 2008)

herzlich willkommen und viel spass hier 

mfg gonzales


----------



## Tokko (17 Nov. 2008)

Willkommen in unserer Mitte.

Ich wünsche dir einen angenehmen Aufenthalt bei uns.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## redbull999 (17 Nov. 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB el Cheffe.

Viel Spass hier und ein Happy Posting

Gruß
RT


----------



## General (17 Nov. 2008)

Hallo harry1 sei herzlich Willkommen :thumbup:


----------



## maierchen (18 Nov. 2008)

JoJo dann mal herzlich wilkommen hier Harry1!:thumbup:


----------



## bibabaer (18 Nov. 2008)

Welcome harry :thumbup:
Du alter Fuchs Du! 
Hoffe, wir sehen uns in Zukunft öfter!


----------



## Muli (19 Nov. 2008)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen und viel Spaß an Board


----------



## Katzun (20 Nov. 2008)

guten morgen käpten

wünsche dir viel spaß in unserer kleinen runde.

grüsse,
katzun


----------



## mark lutz (20 Nov. 2008)

herzlich willkommen alter seebär viel spass hier


----------



## SabberOpi (20 Nov. 2008)

Von mir natürlich auch in herzliches Willkommen und auf das du viele tolle Posts findest...


----------

